# [SOLVED] nomodeset results in no-x-server

## robak

Hi

i'm running 2.6.37 kernel with kms enabled. all was good so far. now, i wanted to switch kms of, so i booted with 'nomodeset', recompiled xorg-{server,drivers}, mesa, xf86-input-{all-of-my-installed-packages} and xf86-video-intel since i'm having an 945 gpu.

the problem is, that my x-server is not starting anymore. it says 'No devices detected' though the intel driver gets loaded and the right pci-device is found.

can anybody help me out?

greetings

robak

EDIT:

i forgot to mention: i'm running xorg-server-1.7.7-r1, mesa-7.7.1, xf86-video-intel-2.14.0 xorg-drivers-1.9

updating to newer packages results in huge problems with 3d-engines like panda3d or irrlicht

----------

## Gusar

The intel driver won't work without KMS anymore.

----------

## robak

thanks for your answer. the reason why i wanted to boot without kms is that panda3d performs twice as fast under windows than under linux, both opengl of course. this maybe related to the engine but i wanted to test if kms is the problem. or is it just a bad performing intel driver under linux?

so, the question now is if anyone could do such testing. i think the panda3d samples are great for this, since they always render the same scene.

P.S. maybe i should change the subject and an admin could move this thread?

----------

## Gusar

 *robak wrote:*   

> or is it just a bad performing intel driver under linux?

 

^ This.

----------

## robak

damn.

thanks for your help!  :Smile: 

----------

